# She finally had them!



## Bianca (Oct 25, 2007)

Annabelle, the doe I mentioned in the thread "Overdue?", finally had her babies! My first set of triplets. She had two girls and a boy. In the picture, from left to right, are Charlotte, Annabelle (the mother), Chloe, and Chip.

Chip decided he would drink from his momma's ear!

Three strong, healthy babies. Almost bigger than my other doe's twin boys who were born a week ago. I'm so happy!


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

wow her bag is huge. She should be able to nurse them well. Glad she finally popped. They look great


----------



## getchagoat (Julie) (Oct 5, 2007)

My thoughts exactly. Gee whiz! Congratulatiions. Looks like she is mothering good.


----------



## cajungoatmama (Oct 11, 2007)

Congratulations! They are precious! I'm so happy everything went alright.


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

OMG they are adorable! Congrats. And that udder is huge!!!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh what a relief! so glad she kidded and 3 to boot! 

Congratulations. I have never had trips either.


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

Congrats on your new baby goats!!!!!!! They are so cute and mom looks like she's a good mom and a good milker. I just hope I can get all of my does bred. I have one that I took to to a friends house to be bred last week and today she kind of acted like she was in heat-so i'm hoping it was all an act and not the real thing. I'll just watch the calender for the next time that she was supposed to be in to make sure. My last doe to be bred is at my friends house now. I to have never had my mini oberhaslis have more than twins-although the first two years I had goats I had two Nigerians who had triplets one year and one had quads the next.


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

great job. they look so healty & momma sure does have a huge udder. looks like she has more than enough milk for three. trips are fun. i had two does have trips the second year i was in goats & they were in a day of each other. so i went from no babies to 6 babies in a day.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Wonderful news. I told you she would be going in a few days. I thought about you this weekend, and I was hoping to hear that all went well.
Congratulations


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

How wonderful!I wish my doe would do the same.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

WOW her udder is huge! I am so glad all went well! Congrats on the new additions!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

They certainly look healthy and moms udder looks like she'll have no problem feeding 3 babies...Congratulations!


----------



## Bianca (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks everyone! I am so relieved to not have to worry about her as much anymore. And I'm so excited about these babies! They're only a day old and they are already so funny to watch. I kind of went picture crazy this afternoon. Please bare with my excitement  .
Here are Charlotte and Chloe, in that order.

Chloe and Charlotte again. Charlotte likes to climb on her mom!

Chip already likes to nibble on clothes. Naughty little goat!  

And finally, a family picture. Not easy to get!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

:drool:

oh my so so cute!!!!! :leap:


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

They are so adorable! I like the pic with the baby on the mom.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

cute babies!!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

O my! I really like Charlottes "striped" legs..her sister and brother are really cute too!


----------



## Bianca (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks! I like Charlotte's legs too. I was so surprised to see them. It's funny how boers mostly look so similar, yet they have their cute little differences.


----------



## goat fever (Oct 18, 2007)

The Babies are just beautiful. I must say that Charoltee is my favorite. I live the striped legs


----------



## mystic's_mom (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh my what a trio of cuties!!! Congrats on them!!!


----------

